# BMW WilliamsF1 three day test at the Jerez de la Frontera



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

06/25/2004

The BMW WilliamsF1 Team completed a three day test at the Jerez de la Frontera circuit in southern Spain today. The team's official test drivers, Marc Gené and Antonio Pizzonia, were on hand to share testing duties, Antonio deputising for Ralf Schumacher while he recuperates from his accident in the United States Grand Prix.

Under clear Spanish skies, the team spent the three days concentrating on set-up work and systems checks on the WilliamsF1 BMW FW26 prior to next weekend's French Grand Prix. Both drivers also carried out extensive testing for tyre partner, Michelin. 

Combined, Marc and Antonio completed 415 laps of the Jerez circuit, a total of 1,838 kilometers over the three days. The BMW WilliamsF1 Team will return to Jerez on 14th July for another three day test following the British Grand Prix. 

Tim Newton (Test Team Manager, WilliamsF1)
We've had a useful three days in Jerez this week with Marc and Antonio, aided by the clear weather conditions. We've covered all the elements of our test brief, including set-up work and systems checks on the FW26 in preparation for Magny-Cours. Both drivers also covered extensive mileage testing various tyre compounds with Michelin.

Mario Theissen (BMW Motorsport Director)
From BMW's point of view, Jerez has been a very good test, especially considering the perfect weather conditions which enabled the team to complete the scheduled programme as planned. 

Over the three days, we focused on developments to the traction control system as well as completing practice starts to perfect the start procedure. Apart from the aforementioned engine-related targets, the team also concentrated on tyre evaluations for the forthcoming race at Magny-Cours.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

> Mario Theissen (BMW Motorsport Director): "From BMW's point of view it has been a very good test under constantly perfect weather conditions. We have focused on improvements of the traction control and *the race start procedure*. The scheduled test programme was fully completed. Apart from the afore-mentioned engine related targets, the team concentrated on tyre evaluations for the forthcoming race at Magny-Cours."


 :banghead:


----------

